# Dr Chronics' Freebies for Next Week



## bombbudpuffa (May 13, 2007)

Hi..next weeks freebies may include the following beans

Shiva twista *Randy candy* 

kopites *LSD  f2 *

organic herbalist   *slyder F2*

sataiva seed banks   *sweet sativa  special- If he posts his freebies every week i'll update every week.*


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 13, 2007)

explain please?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 13, 2007)

Order from www.drchronic.com and get freebies.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 12, 2007)

just curious how you know what they give out for freebies?  I have ordered from the doc a few times and never got any freebies.   Do they only do it to random orders or is everyone supossed to get them?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 12, 2007)

you have to ask


----------



## HazeMan101 (Jun 16, 2007)

I never asked and when I got my first order of kalichakra today it came with 10 randy candy...to bad there sativas and meant for outdoors. I wanna pop one of these jammys in my hydro kit.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 17, 2007)

HazeMan101 said:
			
		

> I never asked and when I got my first order of kalichakra today it came with 10 randy candy...to bad there sativas and meant for outdoors. I wanna pop one of these jammys in my hydro kit.


They are sat dom but if you look on the pack the flowering time is only 60-65 days. I've got some too and i'm going to grow them inside.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 17, 2007)

Ive never ordered from a seedbank online.. but $30 us for 10 beans of some of these strains sounds sweet... whats randy candy.. can you link me to that strain page??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Ive never ordered from a seedbank online.. but $30 us for 10 beans of some of these strains sounds sweet... whats randy candy.. can you link me to that strain page??


It's exclusively a freebie. I don't think it's for sale.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

BBp pm me please


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> BBp pm me please


Sorry, RatherB but there isn't a link to pm. It's not for sale. The doc just gives it out as a freebie. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Draston (Jun 18, 2007)

sweetness. On friday I put an order in the mail for 2 sets of seeds! They'll probably get the order mid this week .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 18, 2007)

Man isnt that weird. You guys order from the doc and he sends you free beans, i order seeds from the doc and he only sends me half of what i paid for. i.e i orderd 4 different seeds and have only gotten 2 so far.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ha, funny right after i made that post my mail man showed up with a letter from the UK. Inside were my seeds of course and a letter saying "For security reasons we had to send them in 2 different letters, ect.." So my bad on  bagging on the doc. Cus im happy i got my White widow, white berry, blue berry, and spoetnik #1 no more damn bag seeds!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi..next weeks freebies may include the following beans​ 
Shiva twista *Randy candy* *all gone *

kopites *LSD f2 all gone *

organic herbalist *slyder F2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

organic herbalist *bubba kush* *all gone *

sataiva seed banks *sweet sativa special all gone *

Heaths *NL X G13/ww all gone *

Lunas* AK 97 (ak47 x sk ) *

uberhausen *blaculan ( Black domina x jack herer ) x romulan all gone *

Lunas *King Kong all gone *

Stjanis *niagra x shiva x millennium all gone *


needles *memorial beans*






breeders collection *mixed bag*

Stjanis *endless sky f2 all gone *

Stjanis *JJ Gold all gone *


heaths *black rose fems all gone *

UKPlayer *Herijuanna F2s  all gone *


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 20, 2007)

So whats the deal??

those seeds are already all gone, before the promotion??


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 20, 2007)

The Doc is kinda spent with his freebies.  I have order 5 times from him and have gotten them twice.  I ask request them as well as am a member there.  Not a huge selling point IME.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> The Doc is kinda spent with his freebies.  I have order 5 times from him and have gotten them twice.  I ask request them as well as am a member there.  Not a huge selling point IME.


Sorry to hear that DL. I've got all my orders. Freebies almost every time, everytime on the ones I requested. I often hear this though, some people having terrible luck with the doc and some having great luck. Who do you use now?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, should have been more specific...  Every order has always come through without an issue.  The freebies have only been included twice though.  I still use The Doc, I just think the advertising he does with freebies is mostly bologna.  

His selection is unbeatable and you can use gift credit cards which makes the whole process much faster.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Aug 21, 2007)

how do you suggest one go about ordering seeds in the US?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2007)

Gift credit card.. like a visa one you can get at CVS and then get them shipped to a safe address where no one grows.  Easy shmeezy!


----------

